# "Working Directory" setzen..?



## sirbender (14. Feb 2011)

Hi,

in Eclipse kann man die 'Run Configuration' so abaendern, dass das Programm das man damit ausfuehrt in einem beliebigen Verzeichnis gestartet wird. Normalerweise ist dieses Verzeichnis der Eclipse-Project-Ordner des Programms.

Nun will ich von Java aus einen Prozess starten der ein weiteres Java-Programm startet. Ich wuerde nun gerne fuer dieses Java Programm die Working Directory angeben. Wie mache ich das?

Danke,
sb

P.S.: allgemein haette ich gerne die Moeglichkeit rauszufinden was fuer einen Befehl Eclipse genau ausfuehrt wenn es ein Programm startet. Es ruft Java.exe auf und uebergibt diesem diverse Parameter. Wie finde ich raus welchen Befehl Eclipse ausfuehrt?


----------



## Niki (14. Feb 2011)

das System-Property "user.dir" ist das cwd

das kannst du z.b. beim Start deines Programms bereits setzen: -Duser.dir=[was auch immer]


----------



## sirbender (14. Feb 2011)

Niki hat gesagt.:


> das System-Property "user.dir" ist das cwd
> 
> das kannst du z.b. beim Start deines Programms bereits setzen: -Duser.dir=[was auch immer]



Danke. Wenn ich einen String[] fuer die exec-Functionalitaet zum starten neuer Prozesse benutze...wie muss ich da -Duser... eintragen...als ein Element im Array oder eher -Duser.dir= als eines und die Directory als zweites?


----------



## Wildcard (14. Feb 2011)

Benutz einen ProcessBuilder, dort kannst du dann das Working Directory festlegen.


----------

